# Solid Metal Stands in the GTA



## SKurj (Oct 26, 2011)

I've had tanks in the past with metal stands that proved troublesome. IS there any place in the GTA that sells very solid steel stands for up to 6 ft tanks?
Possibly one that could do 2 levels, main tank up top and hold 2 small tanks below?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can check with Miracles. The only other place I know of is Big Al's.


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

From the diy aspect, if you dont mind doing the math on the tube size and placement, most welding shops can custom weld you whatever you want, probably cost you a bit more than a mass market stand but guarantee it would be bombproof solid and exactly what you want. Heck most welding shops if you tell them the weight load you want to carry and the application can likely suggest tubing size and diameter. 
One thing i do suggest is if you go this route, get the shop to weld an insert in the bottom of the tube so that it can be drilled and tapped to accoodate a leveling foot.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Send a PM to crawdaddy as he custom makes metal aquarium stands.
http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/member.php?u=3139
--
Paul


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

I bought a 72x18 tube stand from big als for my 150g.

you could park a car on it.

see pics in the freshwater photos section in my thread.


----------

